# BBA hydrogen peroxide treatment



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought some hydrogen peroxide today to treat BBA in my tank. This would be my first time doing this. In fact I didn't even know it was algae until I did some research and saw some similar photos. I have anubias, java fern and java moss in my tank.Some of the plants are attached to drift so I can just take them out of the tank and then treat them but some plants have rooted themselves in the substrate so I don't really want to pull them out. I read about some mixed outcomes in terms of treating directly in the tank. Some people killed a lot of their fish and others had no problems at all. To be on the safe side I will be spraying my anubias driftwood outside the tank. My question how many sprays should I give the plant and how long should I let it sit with the peroxide before rinsing it and putting it back. Also what dosage(in terms of # of sprays) approximately will you recommend for spot treatment in the tank so I don't kill my fish.I'm mostly worried about my pleco, rafael and clown loach as they are scaleless, but of course I don't want to kill any of my fish.Also do I need to turn off my filter when I spot treat in the tank?

Here are some pics of the infected plants and the peroxide spray bottle:
















peroxide bottle

Thanks


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Hydrogen Peroxide dissociates (reacts) very quickly. Spraying directly in the tank will not affect a large area unless you use too much. Watch this video to get an idea of what is okay.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I used it in the tank for algae with no ill effects. I should start that again lol. Calculate your dosage and I drip it in very slow so no fish gets a big snort.


----------

